

Ask HN: How can I estimate my conversion rate? - kapauldo

I am very near launching a rental service.  I did a few $100 Google Adwords experiments, in which the ad was exactly what I was renting along with the price.  I got a bunch of clicks at an average of $2-4 per click, so I know I can get clicks.  The problem is, I have no idea how many of those are going to convert to sales.  I'm hoping that because I'm announcing my product and price in the ad that I won't waste a lot of money on window shoppers.  Anyone have any experience with this stuff?  How many sales per click are you making?<p>Thanks for any advice,
Kevin
======
petervandijck
It's almost impossible to know until you try it. It depends a lot on how good
your offer is, and how good your site is. A rough guideline would be: expect
between 2 and 10% of people. Which in your case would mean that the cost to
acquire a customer would be between 20 (2 x 10) and 200 (20 x 50) US$ per
purchase, which is fairly typical for, say, a consumer subscription product.

It all depends though, on what you're renting out etc. You just have to try
it.

------
endlessvoid94
Just try it.

